# FreeRide/Mountain Biking Songs



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

My brother is making a video with a slideshow of mountain biking pics and some clips of me riding and he needs a song so what song is a good mountian biking song? The clips and pics are of the North Shore.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

one of my all time favorites when I freeride


----------



## DHmonkey123 (Feb 24, 2010)

more like this one...its way better


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

DH/Serious riding/Racing, Thousand foot crutch- Phenomenon 

Group rides/Fun runs/First time Moby- Beautiful... What? Lets just go out and RIDE. Talk about the things we TRIED!

Showboating/Highlghts Beastie Boys- Sure Shot


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Volcano Song by The Budos Band

You Speak My Language by Morphine

She Goes by Yonder Mountain String Band


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHmonkey123 said:


> more like this one...its way better


I like that...been used


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Honestly this one would be great


----------



## motorcyclemike (Nov 17, 2008)

nervous breakdown by black flag


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Why not just pick some music that you and your brother actually like listening to?


----------



## LWP (Jul 31, 2008)

eabos said:


> Why not just pick some music that you and your brother actually like listening to?


^^^This^^^


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

rock on....






Don't get much better for the stoke.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

swollen members, tunnel rats, billy talent, a day to remember, stick to your guns, Armed For Battle, i see stars, we came as romans, less than jake, rebelution. 

That's my playlist but then again, you may not like that music. It's personal preference.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*The Sword*

This was used by Transition....it rocks!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/45391/


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

The music in one's biking video should ultimately be up to the creator of the video/bikers in the video; to each his/her own.
That said, I do think that certain types of songs/music just don't go well with FR/DH type videos. Rap music and Linkin Park type songs are two prime examples.
Rap just doesn't have the type of beat to match the flow of DH/FR; same for Linkin Park type songs; that and you are out shredding on a mtn bike, not out in the hood 'bout to bus a cap in someone's ass.
Rap for example goes much better if say you are out cruisin the Boulevard. 
There are other music examples that I don't think fit but rap was the first to come to mind.
Heavy metal, if the song is fast enough, goes well with DH/FR. 
Example: Metallica's Master of Puppets has a faster beat than their One song. MoP would fit very nicely with a DH video of the riders just rippin down the hill @ breakneck speeds whereas One would be too slow for that, but would fit fairly well with a FR video with slower sections and/or a lot of slow-motion shots. 
It's basically the same principle as the music that's played in movies...the song usually goes along with the flow of the scene; you usually don't hear a death metal song played during a sad/tragic moment, nor do you hear a love song or ballad being played during an action scene with gratuitous explosions. 
The song to my next bike vid is going to be dependent upon where we shoot, the type of riding we do and how fast we go and the types of shots we take.
If I do a slower, more techie FR vid with slo-mo shots, then I'm probably going to go with Pink Floyd's *Learning to Fly*.
If it is going to be more balls-to-the-wall speed, then it will probably be AC/DC's *Who Made Who?*
I feel that each of those songs would excellently compliment the scenes they will be playing in.
So it's not so much the song/group you chooose, but rather how the flow of the song compliments the flow of the riding.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Good points being made by rmb_mike. Here are a couple of videos I put together, different styles, different types of music. The first one is not a song you'd typically find in a MTB movie/clip, but it goes well with the slomo sequences in this one: 





And another one, using a couple of more "typical" songs and also a section with no music, just the sounds of the riding, which I find also works well:





Anyway, have fun with it, and don't forget to share the goods when you are done!


----------

